# Sick Cow Fish



## Salty21 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello everyone, I am new to the website and am hoping I can find some help about my Cow Fish named Norman. Recently I had added a Fire fish and a Coral Beauty to the 70 gal tank which already housed a Cow Fish and 2 Perculas. Since adding these new fish I have noticed that Norman has developed these zit like bumps all over his body and his eyes look like they are glossing over. Any ideas what it might be? He is still active and eats normally, but just doesn't look right.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Sounds like Ick! A picture would help alot but if it's white "zits", it's Ick.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

you may want to move him into a quarantine tank if you have one because cowfish can release toxins into the water that may harm your fish when they are stressed.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

agreed, the cowfish should be removed until he's better (using a copper sulfate treatment like coppersafe should cure him) reason being
1) ich is contagious
2) cowfish are known tank nukers


----------

